# spoiled meat, chicken, liver and heart



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

I let a case of meat spoil. it still looks like meat lol. just stinks and is slimy. I'm boiling it all now. is it ok to give?

what happens to meat when it spoils except more bacteria and can that bacteria be killed by boiling. 

how long should I boil


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

ewwww - false economy- could cost you big bucks when the dog get sick --- throw it out


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

carmspack said:


> ewwww - false economy- could cost you big bucks when the dog get sick --- throw it out


even if it's boiled? it's not stinky yet, just has a smell if you smell it. like its not like you open a box and want to die
and isn't blue. 

what happens with it that boiling can't kill?


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

but I threw it out. just curious


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

I might feed my dog something out of the fridge that is a day or so older than what I'd eat myself, but that's it. Fresh meat only, I would never feed spoiled meat to my dog.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

It's not just about killing the bacteria, but the smell comes from toxins produced by the bacteria. Boiling won't get rid of those. 

I know people that feed rotten meat and road kill with no problems (yet), but it's not something I would risk.


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

Oh it was in the fridge,I just kept it there longer than I wanted. And it wasn't spoiled all the way, just starting to stink and slimy. But I threw it away just in case

I'm sure it wouldn't be a problem, I've given him a piece like that before but this time it was a lot of meat and I didn't want to risk it.


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

David Winners said:


> It's not just about killing the bacteria, but the smell comes from toxins produced by the bacteria. Boiling won't get rid of those.
> 
> I know people that feed rotten meat and road kill with no problems (yet), but it's not something I would risk.


He likes the smell and when I boiled it the smell was gone. I still threw it away, though. I was already doubting and then saw carmen's post and got scared. 

But I'm sure it would've been fine. I think I exaggerated how spoiled it was


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I don't feed spoiled meat. I know people that do and have never had a problem. There are people on here that do. I've had dogs drag in road kill and never had an issue.

But I'm not taking the chance.


----------



## Blanketback (Apr 27, 2012)

I feed my dog beautiful fresh beef knuckle bones, that I make a special trip to the meat packers to get, just for him. He won't eat them fresh! He buries them and lets them rot! Then he'll dig them back up to enjoy them, afterwards. Yuck!!! I asked my vet if this was ok, can my dog eat bones covered in maggots??? My vet said it was pretty typical and wouldn't hurt him, lol. And thankfully the maggot-covered bone was just in my imagination, lol. They're not even smelly, for some reason, after he digs them up - a delicious canine beef jerky specialty, handed down for generations, lol.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Jax08 said:


> I don't feed spoiled meat. I know people that do and have never had a problem. There are people on here that do. I've had dogs drag in road kill and never had an issue.
> 
> But I'm not taking the chance.


No kidding. Once you've paid a huge vet bill due to stomach issues, you won't take any chances at all.


----------



## WirelessG (Jan 22, 2013)

I've fed mine some smelly meat in the past with no problems (1 or two days past the exp), but I try to avoid it. The funny thing is that if you left your dog to fend for himself, he would find all sorts of rotten stuff to eat and he would survive. So it always makes me wonder, but I feed them fresh almost all the time.


----------

